
A new render loop for web animation - SirHound
http://popmotion.io/blog/4.0.0-released-explaining-the-new-render-loop
======
TheSisb2
This looks really well made. I also enjoyed looking through your other (very
clean) repos!

One question: does this work with React? I found this Github
[https://github.com/kwnccc/react-popmotion](https://github.com/kwnccc/react-
popmotion) but it isn't part of the main Popmotion organization. I would be
willing to pay a license fee for something well maintained with React support.

FYI, The pay structure I agree with most for web libraries is a non-recurring
fee, 1 year upgrades and support, the versions I purchased are useable
indefinitely but I can buy a new 1 year license for the newer versions and
more support. Up to you how you do it though!

~~~
SirHound
Fundamentally, it works with every API you can stuff a number into. "Number"
includes stuff like hex/rgb values and complex strings, too.

So yeah, it does work with React, _however_ :

1) It will only do CSS value detection (stuff like prefixed values and
transform value mapping) if you either give Popmotion a direct reference to
the underlying DOM element as if you were using it normally, or manually set a
CSS role on Actor init. This only becomes a problem when you're working with
completely stateless components, but then it could be argued that stateless
components shouldn't be responsible for their own transitions. This is
because:

2) No JSX support. I've seen the Velocity React implementation and I'm not
convinced this is the best API (if you haven't seen it, check it out:
[https://github.com/twitter-fabric/velocity-react](https://github.com/twitter-
fabric/velocity-react)) I wonder if the drive towards JSX-everything isn't a
misstep and that in some situations things that should be `params` are being
made into JSX tags.

I don't have a wild amount of experience with React so I'd be interested in
hearing your thoughts.

And thanks for your opinion on the pay structure, I think we're largely in
agreement there. Good food for thought.

------
bradbeattie
[http://popmotion.io/guides/feature-
comparison](http://popmotion.io/guides/feature-comparison) implies that
popmotion is a free library, but
[http://popmotion.io/subscribe](http://popmotion.io/subscribe) says it's
$9/month. It also fails to mention the difference between Popmotion and
PopmotionPro. Any insight on this?

~~~
SirHound
Yeah, thanks for spotting that - that should be a link to the Get Started
tutorial.

Basically I was experimenting with funding models and Popmotion Pro was a
commercial licence that I tried a subscription model for, and a flat rate for.
Neither was picking up any traction so I'm still tinkering. It'll always be
free for at least personal and non-profit use but I do need to figure out some
kind of funding model.

